

Project Takeover Blues 5: Conflicts of Interests, Pressures, Priorities - arcamaede
http://blog.anomalistdesign.com/project-takeover-blues-5-conflicts-of-interests-pressures-priorities/

======
arcamaede
I'm the author of this article. Looking for people to share their experiences
of having their project taken over or being hired to take over the work of
someone else. No names please -- just describe the circumstances generally.
We're looking to promote a conversation in the IT community about how to make
projects more successful and all parties to win.

